# TweakUI



## iaavagent (Jan 11, 2004)

Running W95,7yr old Gateway 2000, 200mhz,64MB ram, and always had some minor problems.When I would close a site from the internet it would take about 30 seconds to close with my HD just clicking away. I tried many things HJT,IE repair and scans ,defrag etc,also clean up. Nothing seemed to help. I had downloaded MS tweakui sometime ago but never used it. I just used it, esp the repair system files and bingo! things have run great for a few days now. When I close a site bam! it closes. Also don't get urlmon.dll illegal ops as I did before. Hope this was the cure and that I havn't spoke too soon! I hope, I hope!


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hi *iaavagent*,

I downloaded it.

Thanks.

And installed it as is suggested. It requires a restart (on WinMe at least). Since it finishes up in Control Panel I sent a shortcut to Desktop for convenience, And also moved (cut and pasted) the Desktop folder to a programs folder.

It looks really interesting.

It replaced all my Desktop icon shortcut arrows so I promptly used RegSeeker to remove them! No problem.

The numerous options in tweakui tell me just how lacking I am in compuspeak! However on a dull day...


----------



## foxfire (Jan 14, 2003)

Well, if you have roadtested it Aarhus, I cant resist it  

Iaavagent- I suffer from slow shutdown too, so will open it on a wet day  

Thank you.

Foxfire


----------



## scott2004 (Sep 26, 2004)

there is somethin wrong with that tweakUI.
when i download it an try an install it a message comes up sayin 'the procedure entry point GetDllDirectoryW could not be located in the dynamic link library KERNEL32.dll'

can anyone help please?

o ye on this tweakUI can you stop the computer from prompting for a password when i log on?


----------



## iaavagent (Jan 11, 2004)

Scott2004, try posting your problem in the "All other software" thread, since this is the tips&tricks.That way more experienced help may come your way. Be sure and provide what OS you use and other pertinate data about your computer. I personally can't help you except to suggest you uninstall it and try again. Good luck


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Isn't TweakUI fun? Also have TweakAll3. Keeps me out of mischief.


----------



## ianscotm (Jul 11, 2004)

so whats TweakAll3 all about? i have tweakui, but can't seem to find a page that tells me what tweakall3 does 
ian


----------



## iaavagent (Jan 11, 2004)

Mach9 could you explain about tweakall3 and where you get it etc. Is it free? Thanks


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea mach we want to know more about tweakall3.


----------



## iaavagent (Jan 11, 2004)

Hewee and Ianscotm, I sent a PM to Mach to ck back here and give us the lowdown.
Hope he does. Take care! I did a Google and a search here but didn't find anything of much help.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I know mach will post when he see's are post.


----------



## EvileYe (Aug 30, 2003)

A search in Google for tweakall 3 provided a heap of hits, This one looks like it might be what you guys are after.
http://www.pcw.co.uk/downloads/1112715


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I think this is it here.

http://www.codeforge.co.uk/tweakall.php

http://www.codeforge.co.uk/tweakallscreens.php


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

iaavagent:
Tweakall3 is free for home users. Read about it at:
http://www.codeforge.co.uk/products.php
For Win 95 thru XP Nome and Pro. I believe I read about it in PC Magazine. Its been in my Program Files for a year or more. I think I used it at first but not for a while. Supposedly speeds up your system. It will also free up some memory-various setting for that. Has an add/remove section, and a section on the words "Shortcut to" for your desktop icons as well as the shortcut arrows themselves. I think it was also reviewed on TheScreenSavers. Anyway, my memory is that it was highly praised. I got it. Haven't used it much. Don't know why. Perhaps cautious about messing with settings about which I know too little to be sure it's an OK thing to do.
Sorry Hewee. I was responding to a PM about this thread. Hadn't read your post 'til after I had posted. Once again you nailed it. Might want to start a new thread on TweakAll3 and see what a broader experience with it is like. (She,not he.)


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I was doing a search on Tweakall3 and did not get much but then a search on Tweakall and found it mach. The 3 is the version. 
Anyhow things for the info. on Tweakall3 mach.


----------



## iaavagent (Jan 11, 2004)

Thanks all! will check it out.


----------

